# tankmates



## ricrhys (May 12, 2007)

Hi guys, i have a 36lx18dx12w tropical setup, in it i have a few plants, 6 danios (a mixture of zebra and leopard and one that is neither im not sure what but its my fave) 5 glowlight tetra, 1 golden gouriami, 1 betta, 1.1 congo tetra, 3 khuli loach and 3 amino shrimp any room for more, if so what do you guys suggest?


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

hi, the tank is starting to get to its full stocking potetial, as long as you keep up with your water changes you could put a few more in such as some other speacies of tetra, corys, bristyle nose catifish, glass cats, other small plec, and the useual guppy, platys, mollys, neaons.
but be carful not to over stock it, what ever you put in next should be the last you add till some die, as the fish you have will grow.
hope this helps.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd personally go with a pair of apistograma. but im always trying to persuade people to get cichlids


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

nice looking tank m8, especially the male congo tetra. theyre great when they mature, y not increase the shoal of them a bit?


----------



## ricrhys (May 12, 2007)

*congo tets*

i was thinking about that last night and yeah i reckon thats the way to go, a litlle less risky than the cichlids, only trouble is my lfs dont stock them (and wont get them in due to them looking boring as youngsters apparently odd i know, but well worth it imo), i got that one from doncaster and i live on the west coast of wales quite a trek but ill keep my eyes peeled, also got some exiting news form the guy in the lfs, pets at home moved into town recently and knocked the lfs for six, but rather than give up he gonna fully refurb and expand his fish section, cant wait , support your local shops i say.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

there's no risk in apistos. they live with pretty much anything except kribs.


----------



## ricrhys (May 12, 2007)

*ok*

ok cheers mike, any specific type or any of them, loads to choose from there


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

i think a nice gold nugget pleco would go well just make sure got bit of bog wood in there,also a clown loach there are full of character


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

if you dont get cichlids, get a puffer fish tank, that would look cool, and i want a puffer as the lfs has a couple.
oh yeh, i completely changed my fish tank just to get malawis. Changed evrything!


----------



## ricrhys (May 12, 2007)

*too big*

mmmm dont really want to change my whole tank just add one or two finishing touches to the stock, wouldnt the loach and pleco be too big? cheers for the input though guys
ric


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

ricrhys said:


> mmmm dont really want to change my whole tank just add one or two finishing touches to the stock, wouldnt the loach and pleco be too big? cheers for the input though guys
> ric


the gold nugget plecos dont seem to grow that big compared to the normal ones and the clown loach will only grow to suit its enviroment thats what i found with mine


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

tetras, big schools of tetras! got the good filtration?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

with the apistos i always swing towards either cacatoides or agazasi (spell them correctly if you want but i cant lol). they are the least (and i use te next word very very loosely as they really aren't) aggressive


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mike515 said:


> with the apistos i always swing towards either cacatoides or agazasi (spell them correctly if you want but i cant lol). they are the least (and i use te next word very very loosely as they really aren't) aggressive


those are good choices...


----------



## ricrhys (May 12, 2007)

*nice*

the _cacatoides a very beautiful, if i can find some._
_cant find the other ones though, but if you type the second one you suggested and fish into google you get a google whack of this post (not a true one due to the spelling),useless info i know but hey_


----------

